# FACTORY TIRE SIZE ON 1962 CHEVY IMPALA



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any help on finding out the stock tire size on a 62 impala non ss would be great thanx


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

7.50X14


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 29 2010, 07:56 AM~18691318
> *7.50X14
> *



WHAT DOES THAT TRANSFER TO IN A RADIAL

195/75/14?


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

205/75/14 or 215/70/14


----------



## Lowaird64 (Oct 13, 2005)

thanx for the info man


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

does any one knows what's the transfer to these tires


----------



## down_by_law (Sep 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dj short dog_@Sep 29 2010, 07:56 AM~18691318
> *7.50X14
> *


 :wow:


----------



## dj short dog (Sep 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ON-DA-LOW PREZ_@Sep 29 2010, 01:25 PM~18693645
> *does any one knows what's the transfer to these tires
> 
> 
> ...


My book shows.......P195/75R14 or P205/70R14


----------

